

Ask HN: How do you bookmarking? - ciaoben

I am curious about differente bookmarking tecniques.I am losing control of my bookmarks between dead lager articles, tutorials and useful sites. I can&#x27;t fine any Hood enough service or tecnique. Nerd help HN!!
======
SilentNuke
I've searched high and low, all over the place for a bookmarking service that
satisfies and works well. I've even thought of developing my own, or improving
a now defunct service. However, I've recently started using Pinboard. So far,
it's certainly the best I've come across. It allows for good organization,
takes away the "social" aspect of many of the other bookmarking services - I'm
not really looking for my bookmarks to be "your" bookmarks.

My biggest issue was finding something that would allow me to begin to
approach the task of organizing the some ~7,000 bookmarks I already had
hoarded over my numerous browsers. Pinboard has at least allowed me to begin
the daunting task. I'll see where it takes me.

------
maguay
Evernote's Web Clipper. Select the info you really need to remember or the
entire article/page, and it'll be saved along with the link and any
notes/tags/whatever you add. Lets you store more data than standard bookmarks,
and takes away the risk of link rot since the important info is saved on your
computer. Plus it works practically anywhere.

~~~
ciaoben
I tried in the last, bit when the number of bookmarks rises,it,s feel that it
is noto a "native" solution

------
foxpc
Dragdis seemed to be a great solution for a while for me. Until they decided
to drop every browsing platform except for Chrome. So if you're using Chrome -
you're still in luck.

Just register, install the plugin. You can create folders for various stuff.
Drag n droping opens the plugin on the side and you can drop it to any folder
you want.

Still sad about them dropping Firefox.

~~~
ciaoben
I used to love Dragdis, but the development is slow and not functional on lot
of devices!

------
aswerty
Currently I just use the in-built Firefox bookmarking features. I put
everything I bookmark in the bookmark toolbar either directly or in a folder.
For sites I use commonly I add the bookmark directly but delete the name so
only the favicon shows (to save space). I then use folders for everything
else.

------
jordsmi
Currently I just save it to my firefox bookmarks, maybe adding into a folder
for organization. After that I forget about it and never see it again as it
gets lost into the abyss of other bookmarks.

------
not_a_test_user
Pinboard plus a Pinboard extension for Alfred
([https://github.com/spamwax/alfred-
pinboard](https://github.com/spamwax/alfred-pinboard)). It makes bookmarking
and tagging almost instantaneous.

------
stevekemp
I store them under revision control, and that allows me to share them across
devices and browsers:

[https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public](https://github.com/skx/bookmarks.public)

~~~
ciaoben
Good idea. Even if I would prefer have it online. BTW I am thinking that I
could build my personal system

------
zubairq
I use twitter as a bookmarking service

~~~
ciaoben
In which way?

~~~
zubairq
When I find a link I like, or would like to read later I just tweet it on my
account

------
gcb0
delicious. talks of it's death were greatly exaggerated.

~~~
ciaoben
In my experience delicious is slow...really slow.

~~~
chrisjack
It's better now they some to have fixed some of the issues. I've used a mix of
delicious(when I only want the link) evernote and pocket. Pocket for 2 reason,
1- quick consumption and I bookmark to evernote if I found the article usefull
2- Feedly free doesn't allow to clip rssfeed to evernote but allow pocket

